# Oophaga pumilio blue jeans acting strange



## desertFrogger (Mar 15, 2012)

Yesterday, putting FF melanogaster in the vivarium, suddenly one Oophaga pumilio layed down with it legs spread out. Today, one was lying on its side. There are two in a 10 gallon vivarium. Went to get a camera but when I returned it was no longer around. Has anybody seen this behavior before?


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

We're the FF dusted? If so maybe a vitamin overdose?


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Could be a vitamin deficiency or CO2 poisoning. Both can cause seizure like symptoms.


----------



## r.mickaels (May 17, 2015)

Are these CB or recent import frogs you are speaking of? Treatment and acclimation may be very different depending on the origion. Hope things get better for you and your frogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

